# Great Article covering the issue of PRINTING



## chrisdxn (Jun 9, 2013)

I have heard of several people that are concerned about PRINTING when they are carrying concealed.
This article does a good job of covering this topic.

*"Concealed Carry Tips: How to Stop Worrying About PRINTING" by Chris Baker*


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

This gave me a few laughs. I used to be that way years ago, but now? No. Good write up. :mrgreen:


----------



## chrisdxn (Jun 9, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> This gave me a few laughs. I used to be that way years ago, but now? No. Good write up. :mrgreen:


Thanks...I thought it was worth sharing.


----------

